# mini cooper / with adv poster



## mustafanazif (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 5, 2012)

I hate what they have done to the styling of the new Mini, the 4 spoke rims are awful, the red brake calipers are cheesy, and it looks like someone has attacked it with chrome and superglue. Issigonis would turn in his grave. 
great shot though.


----------

